# Urban Workout... Not for the fainthearted.



## MA-Caver (May 8, 2009)

Watching this for the first few moments was like yeah okay that's a pretty goo.:eye-popping:..:jaw-dropping:. GOOD GOD! I suddenly realized what he was doing. 
[yt]ve2RwQxdjnM[/yt]

This is one guy I would NOT want to be punched in the face by. 

They ask the question... can YOU do it? Honestly... I dont' even want to think about trying. 
I bow to this guy's dedication... sheesh!


----------



## ShelleyK (May 8, 2009)

W   o   w


----------



## Jenna (May 8, 2009)

Man, this dude has moves!  I guess the question is: usable muscle??  I would guess yes, though it is not always clear cut   Throwing a punch is more than sheer muscle, right?

Great vid... um, *swoons at the physique*

Jenna


----------



## Chris Parker (May 8, 2009)

Sure, but does he have a personality?

Seriously, though, incredible tendon strength, amazing wrist strength and flexibility, phenomenal balance. Only time I've seen amething like it is in Cirque du Soleil, and that was paired so they could counter against each other. I feel bad watching it from my warm couch here...


----------



## girlbug2 (May 8, 2009)

The human body is capable of amazing things!


----------



## Stac3y (May 8, 2009)

I think that guy should be running around in tights and a cape, fighting crime.


----------



## jarrod (May 8, 2009)

i wonder if he trains with these guys






check out at 2:05

jf


----------



## Ronin74 (May 8, 2009)

I believe there's a group based out of NY called the "Bartnedaz" that focuses on using physical fitness to help empower the community. A lot of their members do some pretty amazing workouts, just like that guy in inner-city playgrounds.


----------



## jarrod (May 8, 2009)

see above


----------



## Ronin74 (May 8, 2009)

jarrod said:


> see above


Oops. You beat me to it.

On a related note, this reminds me of someting I was told when I was doing Capoeira. One of the students asked about what sort of weight-training exercises the instructor would suggest to get stronger, and he said that until we had no problem moving and handling our own bodyweight, there was really no need to pick up extra weights. Whether anyone would agree is all personal opinion, but it does make a bit of sense.


----------



## Omar B (May 8, 2009)

Damn impressive!

My uncle used to do the horizontal support he does at 3:00, used to freak me out as a kid.


----------

